# Red Top State Park



## Judge (Oct 3, 2022)

I got drawn.  I've never been.  Any advice?


----------



## Peyton4106 (Oct 7, 2022)

Judge said:


> I got drawn.  I've never been.  Any advice?



I was drawn too. Not much info but I don’t think there is a bad spot


----------



## mmcneil (Oct 24, 2022)

Got drawn also.  Plan to make one trip down to scout.  Called about booking a cabin of the hunt.  Cost was $575 for 2 nights.  Little to pricey for me.  Guess I will camp or drive back and forth.


----------



## Mark R (Oct 25, 2022)

i used to hand feed the deer from the car window back when i lived near there . i think there  has been a hunt or two since then .


----------



## Offroadtek (Oct 26, 2022)

I hunted there 7 years ago, last hunt before their break. It was rainy and miserable. Very few deer killed. 

Best advice is climb a tree and sit still. Deer there aren't to afraid of people or roads.

Also, don't miss the pre-meeting!


----------



## oldfatbubba (Oct 26, 2022)

Statistically, this looks like an excellent hunt.   The success rate (# of deer taken vs. # of hunters) was greater than 100% in the past two hunts, the majority being bucks.  I have no insight as to whether the bucks were 'quality' but it's hard to argue with numbers like this...   Good luck, @Judge.


----------



## Offroadtek (Oct 27, 2022)

oldfatbubba said:


> Statistically, this looks like an excellent hunt.   The success rate (# of deer taken vs. # of hunters) was greater than 100% in the past two hunts, the majority of being bucks.  I have no insight as to whether the bucks were 'quality' but it's hard to argue with numbers like this...   Good luck, @Judge.


Nice to see. I looked back and I hunted there in Dec 2015. Thanks for giving me a little more hope this time.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 27, 2022)

I'm going.   Only 40 min drive from my house. 

Wondering if there are any additional rules such as "doe before buck" or "can't field dress". 

I am going to scout this weekend.


----------



## hikingthehills (Oct 28, 2022)

I got drawn as well. My fiancé has been hiking up there a good bit recently. This week on a 3 hour hike she said she saw 0 deer. A couple of weeks back she saw a few doe’s but no bucks. I went with her the week before that and saw 3 doe’s on a 2 hour hike. Not exactly how I remember red top but I guess we’ll see. I went out scouting this afternoon and found a few rub’s but they were from last year but no deer.  I guess I’ve got a few more weeks to hopefully find a decent spot.


----------



## Offroadtek (Oct 31, 2022)

Sargent said:


> I'm going.   Only 40 min drive from my house.
> 
> Wondering if there are any additional rules such as "doe before buck" or "can't field dress".
> 
> I am going to scout this weekend.


That rule saved more than a few bucks before. I haven't heard it mentioned this time. And I see they increased the limit from 2 to 5 now.


----------



## Offroadtek (Nov 6, 2022)

I got to scout a little bit this hot weekend. The park is looking good. Most leaves are off the trees. Did not see any deer, but the place was covered up and people. If you go behind the maintenance shop your gonna need a hard hat because of all the acorns falling. 

I’d trade 2 deer days for 1 squirrel day tho. I’ve never seen more squirrels or fatter squirrels than there. They are everywhere, like dark ferrets running around.


----------



## dannyray49 (Nov 6, 2022)

Judge said:


> I got drawn.  I've never been.  Any advice?


Go past DNR office take first rd to left toward marina. Go about 200 yards park on left side road go down toward lake there was a goodbuck in that area that was not killed on the last hunt.


----------



## Judge (Nov 7, 2022)

I rode through this weekend.  Looking like some uphill drags to this South Georgia flatlander


----------



## Offroadtek (Nov 7, 2022)

Judge said:


> I rode through this weekend.  Looking like some uphill drags to this South Georgia flatlander


Many shorten the name. It’s actually Red Top MOUNTAIN State Park.


----------



## Dustin4106 (Nov 10, 2022)

8 hours of scouting today saw two runs, no scrapes, no deer, and very very little sign


----------



## Judge (Nov 10, 2022)

Dustin4106 said:


> 8 hours of scouting today saw two runs, no scrapes, no deer, and very very little sign


that sounds bad


----------



## Peyton4106 (Nov 11, 2022)

Dustin4106 said:


> 8 hours of scouting today saw two runs, no scrapes, no deer, and very very little sign



All day last weekend with the same results. Wish I didn’t waste 7 points on it now


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 11, 2022)

Ain't got the heart to shoot poodle size deer.


----------



## Mac (Nov 16, 2022)

Not sounding too good!!!


----------



## Offroadtek (Nov 16, 2022)

It’s quiet. Too quiet. But at least it ain’t raining.


----------



## Dustin4106 (Nov 16, 2022)

One or two big ones there


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 29, 2022)

Harvest totals for this hunt are off the charts!
45 Hunters, 30 Bucks, 27 Does - 126.7% success rate!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 5, 2022)

One huge buck got missed. He was chasing all Thanksgiving week in the campground.


----------



## Offroadtek (Dec 6, 2022)

Paymaster said:


> One huge buck got missed. He was chasing all Thanksgiving week in the campground.


Dang. I know one 11 point was gotten there.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Dec 7, 2022)

sounds like some well played reverse psychology lol


----------

